# Hartville Ohio



## b 17 fan (Sep 8, 2021)

The weather looks great this week . Is anyone planning on going to this swap ?  What are you bringing or looking for ?


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 8, 2021)

I’ll be bringing these two plus maybe another. Not sure yet if Thursday or Friday


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 8, 2021)

Should be a great few days for the swap,,im looking for BMX or early Mountain bikes ,,412 716 4956 ring me if you cant find me,,I just talked to Walt and he said a few people are there already


----------



## PLERR (Sep 8, 2021)

I'll be there Thursday. I'm not selling, but I can bring anything listed here.

E=-)


----------

